# Onyx sand



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Finally! im going to set up my 29 gal aquarium mainly for shrimps. Now I have everything I basically need except for the sand. I current have inert sand that i bought along time ago and have used mainy times it has a good grain size and the color is a mix or red white black although the red is the more noticable colour. I believe it was once mixed with some flourite but not sure. Anyways I plan to have a very thin dusting layer of peat moss on the bottom but not sure 
if its really neccessary to go out and spent 80$ for 3 bags of onyx (only substrate available at my LFS) or will my other sand work just as fine in the long run. I will be adding a bit of mulm on top of the peat moss as well. Will the onyx sand only help out in the beginning stages? and then eventually get depleted of its nutrients and what not? or is it really worth wild to go and buy it?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I really didn't like Onyx when I tried it. It didn't like the color when it was in the tank. I guess you know that Onyx contains calcite and it will increase your KH somewhat.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, ya ive heard about that I think im going to go with my sand that I have right now. It is inert but I will be adding a thin layer of peat moss and mulm on the bottom to help. I believe that in the long run it doesnt matter what substrate you have the only thing these substrates ie onyx eco etc is to help it in the early stages then after a couple months they are all pretty much the same. I will be dosing fertalizers and co2. The plants I will keep will be mainly ferns and mosses and HC for the foreground or something.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree Mike, in your case the extra bang for the premium substrates isn't necessary. I too don't like onyx sand because of the dull color. Your shrimp will be thrilled to have such a large tank to themselves, and your plant selection will be happily growing in whatever substrate you chose. Though HC can be hard to plant in sand. 

Bsides initially helping plants in the beginning, some substrates like Eco and Flourite do well at holding nutrients that are added to the tank from what I understand, so there is a point to having these types of planting substrates besides just for the initial setup. 

-John N.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

Onyx sand isnt really sandy, at least not mine. I would describe it as a half sized grade of regular flourite. It is no finer than my eco-complete, the texture is different though. It is pretty light in color, like slate, so mixing some black sand in the top most layers will darken it up and make a better contrast with your shrimp.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Just for info, Onyx comes in two versions: sand and gravel.


----------



## rufus (Jan 1, 2006)

yah, but don't make the mistake I did originally - the gravel isn't "gravel" per se, but more like rocks!! About 5mm+ in diameter!!! Just try and plant your fancy-pants HC in THAT!! (yes, I have HC jealousy - we can't get it here in australia )


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

rufus said:


> yah, but don't make the mistake I did originally - the gravel isn't "gravel" per se, but more like rocks!! About 5mm+ in diameter!!! Just try and plant your fancy-pants HC in THAT!! (yes, I have HC jealousy - we can't get it here in australia )


There are good support groups for HC jealousy. People sit around a circle in hard chairs, all crying about how they can't grow it, it just floats up, the cory's dig it up, algae grows in it, the LFS refuses to carry it, etc. Really sad, but I hear it helps a lot.


----------



## rufus (Jan 1, 2006)

I have only one thing to say in response to that

:razz: 

:biggrin1:


----------

